# So frustrated!



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I have MANY symptoms of hypo and I know my grandmother had thyroid problems. I recently had TSH come back slightly high. (I don't have that result but saw it. I was a 5.95 with the range topping out at 5)

Went to my primary and she ran more tests based upon the above test. I had been reading this board and others and asked for the Free T3 and 4 and the Totals as well. She also ran the TPO ab as well.

She never one time asked me if there was a family history or what symptoms I have. She didn't feel my neck to see if my thyroid felt normal.

I got a call from her office today that I'm "normal". I asked for them to send me the results and here they are:

Total T4 7.6 (4.5-12.0)
Free T4 1.1 (.8-1.8)
Total T3 102 (76-181)
TPO ab 93 (<35)
TSH, 3rd gen 4.11

I know I didn't post the range for TSH as it's not on the report. I called the Dr's office and they didn't know, just that it was normal. I pushed and then they started making stuff up. I asked for the lab phone # and they came back and told me the lady that drew the blood said it was 4.0-5.0. I knew they were making it up so I just thanked them and hung up. I looked up the lab phone # myself and they told me 0.0-4.5 is the range.

Since I'm asking for help with labs here, I don't know if y'all want a list of my symptoms. I'm very frustrated and mad right now because I thought I had an answer to my list of ailments. You shouldn't have to fight to feel better.

Can anyone offer enlightenment about the TPO being abnormal? The Dr's office just said since everything else was in range, they aren't worrying about it and will just watch it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

maybaby, welcome to the forum!

We do have some members here who are more knowledgeable about various lab tests and results. I'm sure they'll be along soon.

In the meantime, if you're up to it, go ahead and list your symptoms...that will help provide the whole picture...or at least more of it!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You are hypo. Although many doctors and labs are not using it the new max for TSH should be 3.0. You are above that, your FT4 is very low in the range, you have antibodies and are symptomatic. I would guess you probably have Hashimoto's.

In my opinion, you should start on a trial of a low dose of Levothyroxine.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

My symptoms are:

INSOMNIA - no problem going to sleep but wake up 3-4 hours later at the wee hours and cannot go back to sleep.
fatigue most of the day/can't wake up refreshed (these are even on nights I actuallly get a full night of sleep)
COLD - I hate cold and am miserable when it's cold. I constantly have cold hands and feet. I will go to bed and turn on a heating pad to warm up.
can't lose weight (gained a 22 lbs about 2 years ago and have only been able to lose about half of that back...STUCK)
constipation
carpal tunnel/tendonitis
muscle cramps in my feet
muscle cramps in my back
joint pain in my hips and back
dry eyes
dry hair
dry skin
periods coming more and more frequently
Prematurely gray hair (started when I was 23) I'm 39 now.
forgetfulness (this one bothers me a lot because I used to remember everything!)
foggy thinking (this one bothers me too because I'm smart, but I feel really dumb lately)
Anxious at times for no reason

I found where I can buy dessicated porcine thyroid as a "supplement" online. Anyone have any luck with this route? I honestly don't know if I have the energy and nerves to go through fighting with Dr after Dr about this. I'm very non-confrontational.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't take dessicated porcine thyroid without a Dr.'s supervision. You could put yourself at risk for serious problems. I'm on Armour and my endo does labs every 3 months.

Do you have someone who could go to Dr. appointments with you and act as an advocate?

Renee


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I've a very type A personality, I just don't like confrontation. If pushed to the level of confrontation, I blow up.  My husband went with me to my frustrating appointment because I was having a breakdown that day before the appointment. His schedule is so crazy, it would be impossible to have him at every appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maybaby said:


> I have MANY symptoms of hypo and I know my grandmother had thyroid problems. I recently had TSH come back slightly high. (I don't have that result but saw it. I was a 5.95 with the range topping out at 5)
> 
> Went to my primary and she ran more tests based upon the above test. I had been reading this board and others and asked for the Free T3 and 4 and the Totals as well. She also ran the TPO ab as well.
> 
> ...


For starters, you should not have any TPO Ab.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

And AACE recommends that TSH be 0.3 to 3.0 and most doctors come to recognize that their patients feel best when TSH is @ 1.0 or less and the FREES are in 75% of the range given by your particular lab.

I think Canada and some other countries top out at 2.0

Total 4 and Free T4 are both low, below the mid-range of each.

Total 3 is very low; mid-range is 1.28 and it is a shame she did not run the FREE T3 as that is your active hormone. Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so it's anybody's guess as to the actual reading of each. And when that is low (T3) that is very bad because it is comprised of all 3 which means your FREE T3 is low.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

More on the FREE T3.........

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Welcome!

You may have to go doctor shopping.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I had my follow up with my rheumatologist today. She's the one that ran my initial TSH test that was high and called to tell me to have my primary run more tests.

In the panel of tests she ran, another one came up indicating something autoimmune going on, but all of her tests for arthritis, sjogrens and lupus were negative. I gave her my lab results I cited in this post and she said the TPO ab being positive makes sense since she had the positive for some sort of autoimmune.

It's really not right that I'm going to have 2 fights to get the treatment I want/need. 1st is to find a Dr that will treat and 2nd is I want natural dessicated thyroid instead of synthetic.

Thanks everyone for all of your help and input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maybaby said:


> I had my follow up with my rheumatologist today. She's the one that ran my initial TSH test that was high and called to tell me to have my primary run more tests.
> 
> In the panel of tests she ran, another one came up indicating something autoimmune going on, but all of her tests for arthritis, sjogrens and lupus were negative. I gave her my lab results I cited in this post and she said the TPO ab being positive makes sense since she had the positive for some sort of autoimmune.
> 
> ...


Almost every single one of us here has had to fight! Sad, but true! Let us know how you fare.


----------

